# Is there a reference documentation for the quarterly package schedule



## boris_net (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I have maintained my FreeBSD systems for quite some time on 'latest' and would expect a Wednesday weekly release for updated packages.

Is there a documentation showing the schedule of the quarterly package release cycle?
I am interested in the cut off dates for new packages to be considered? Does somebody make the call or is it just a date milestone?

Thanks in advance for any clarification on this.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2018)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Ports/QuarterlyBranch


----------



## boris_net (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you SirDice


----------

